# I hate it when ____________



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate it when riding the lift on a powder day I see noobs falling down a sweet black diamond line and complain that there is too much snow.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing I really hate is when the season ends. Usually I'm too stoked to give a sh*t about anything. Quite literally.. I can't remember the last time I had a single worry/was upset while on the slopes. And family/friends wonder how I can spend every excess penny to my name on snowboarding.

Well, dopping a j, blunt, etc off the lift can be a real buzzkill


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

... I clear an icey steep full speed, only to catch an edge at the bottom where it's flat and slow.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Noobs sitting on the runs in the park... Powder chops, icy tree runs, crooked jibs, poorly groomed runs


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

...when a line of little kids are zig zagging back and forth on a thin part, and I either have to stop, or mow them down.

and...

...when a skiier comes flying straight down the hill from behind me, then decides to start making cuts in front of me, throwing off my S pattern.

I'm new, and all I want to do is practice...


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

...when CT gets 6-8 of fresh snow, and all of my snowboarding 'crew' are stuck studying for an exam.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Altephor said:


> ...when CT gets 6-8 of fresh snow, and all of my snowboarding 'crew' are stuck studying for an exam.


That's when it's time to fire up your iPod and fly solo.

Back on topic.

... when people sit around in the middle of runs. Especially when they are sitting around a bend or hump where they aren't visible until the last second.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

oooh got another one. 

When sitting on a chairlift with a bunch of skiers who bitching about the boarder that is traversing a mogul run when there is a skier right above him that is snowplowing and falling down every 20 feet.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate it when as soon as my ass just BARELY touches the chair lift, the people next to me drop the bar a .006677 sec later and hit me in the head without having a clue that others want to get situated first


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> ... I clear an icey steep full speed, only to catch an edge at the bottom where it's flat and slow.


:laugh: thou must raiseth that edge young grasshoppa


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i hate it when a person was born a skiier


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

........when they pack 8 big ass people in a tiny gondola...cause they didnt feel like waiting 2.3 seconds for the next one.

.......skiers....are sking

.......people are cheap as dirt and dumb as rocks

.....When girls on the mountain wear so much make up it rubs off on their face mask. WTF is the point...really

.......we have a tiny room for the weekend...stick 6 big guys in there, and me(going every weekend...gotta save money)....and everyone is snoring as loud as they can....I just lay there with my eyes wide open like fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc........

......200 page papers on handball (yea...FML)

.....The person who is driving decides they wanna mash on the gas the whole 5 hour drive like an asswad wasting gas....when we are the ones paying for it

Im actually a happy person...this is just some of the things that piss me off lol


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

...the weather report predicts snow overnight, only to wake up to find out it is raining on the mountain.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


If she's hot enough, it might be worth it. I'd take a season off or two to snog my dream girl instead.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> If she's hot enough, it might be worth it. I'd take a season off or two to snog my dream girl instead.


but its his gf already...its not like hes gonna score "extra" points by hanging out with her and ditching his boys...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> If she's hot enough, it might be worth it. I'd take a season off or two to snog my dream girl instead.


My dream girl would be hot and springing for lift tickets :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Exactly...if she prefers to fart on the coach and not go riding, then she shouldnt be anyones dream girl on this forum


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


i cant say how much i empathize with you. i really only have one friend who i can always count on to go if he's not out of town.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

when i hit my face off a rail and look like i have a tumor. (today )


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

when I leave pizza out and my cat decides to eat little nibbles out of the cheese.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

This is the stuff that was irritating me yesterday. 

...people repeatedly smacking your board with their board (chipping the edges) while waiting in a lift line. It's always some dude not paying attention and of course you never get a "my bad/sorry." 

...girls that wear low cut v-necks t-shirts with 4" of cleavage (and always with the unzipped furry necked jacket) when it's 40 degrees out and then give you bad looks if they catch even a slight glance. Think I'm going to start boarding with my scrot hanging out my zipper and cause a scene if I catch any glances from the ladies. 

...when there is 7 dudes (not beginners) sitting down on a blue/black run just chilling all spread out...and you feel the need to perform a slalom to get around them. 

...families that will show up with like 20 people and just sit in the lodges all day (this is at a normal day resort..not the places where people stay the whole weekend). No one has snow gear on, 3 of them are surfing on laptops, meanwhile you're trying to find a place to sit to eat for 5 minutes and there is zero room. 

...people that get off the lift and then proceed to stop in the middle of the lane to chat.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> ...families that will show up with like 20 people and just sit in the lodges all day (this is at a normal day resort..not the places where people stay the whole weekend). No one has snow gear on, 3 of them are surfing on laptops, meanwhile you're trying to find a place to sit to eat for 5 minutes and there is zero room.


Saw this yesterday, woman in front of my in line for a lift ticket, I walked into the lodge right after I got mine to use the restroom and she was just sitting down in front of the fire. Had snowpants on and snowboard boots. Every time I came into the lodge to get a drink or some food she was still sitting there, in the same spot, for at least 4 hours. It was in the upper 20's, not that cold. 

Edit: Cougar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate it when my pack gets caught on an old school chair lift and almost drags me to my death...


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

When I'm standing up to get off the chair and it suddenly slows down a ton/stops and I'm still on the flat snow and then it suddenly starts moving again and launches me forward :laugh:


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> ...girls that wear low cut v-necks t-shirts with 4" of cleavage (and always with the unzipped furry necked jacket) when it's 40 degrees out and then give you bad looks if they catch even a slight glance. Think I'm going to start boarding with my scrot hanging out my zipper and cause a scene if I catch any glances from the ladies.


my friend and i are always on the lookout for those girls when we're on the lift!



Regulatori said:


> ...people repeatedly smacking your board with their board (chipping the edges) while waiting in a lift line. It's always some dude not paying attention and of course you never get a "my bad/sorry."


i know! this guy behind me couldnt scoot his way forward, he ALWAYS had to actually ride the board even if there was only a few feet to go. he always hit my brand new board i wanted to kill him.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


HELL YEAH, I'll 2nd this post


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Whatevs, man.... if it was my dream girl and I suspected that our arrangement was temporary (i.e. I am probably not going to marry this girl), then I would definitely take a season of nookie over a season of riding. The mountain ain't going anywhere, son! ....but the girl might be gone (or not as hot, or not giving it up) in a few months time.

My willingness to do this is directly related to how hot said girl is.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


I'll second that, Im all for riding solo every now and then, but sometimes it really sucks driving that far with noone to talk to.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lcstriker07 said:


> I'll second that, Im all for riding solo every now and then, but sometimes it really sucks driving that far with noone to talk to.


Or eating lunch and drinking a beer alone in the lounge


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Whatevs, man.... if it was my dream girl and I suspected that our arrangement was temporary (i.e. I am probably not going to marry this girl), then I would definitely take a season of nookie over a season of riding. The mountain ain't going anywhere, son! ....but the girl might be gone (or not as hot, or not giving it up) in a few months time.
> 
> My willingness to do this is directly related to how hot said girl is.


My uncle gave me some great advise when I was younger...

"Usually the hotter the girl, the lousier they are in the sack. Oh they might make great arm candy, but I'd rather have a 6-8 than a 10 any day."

And truth be told the very few 9-10s I have managed all stunk.

So I'd still ride...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

...when I take the shuttle to the mountain and some skiing bitch takes her skis and scrapes them on my board to get them from the storage compartment. 

Next time it'll be her face...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Whatevs, man.... if it was my dream girl and I suspected that our arrangement was temporary (i.e. I am probably not going to marry this girl), then I would definitely take a season of nookie over a season of riding. The mountain ain't going anywhere, son! ....but the girl might be gone (or not as hot, or not giving it up) in a few months time.
> 
> My willingness to do this is directly related to how hot said girl is.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ...when my (pussy whipped) friend gives me another excuse as to why he cant go riding with me.


My buddy missed half of the season because of his girlfriend. Finally dumped her and is back to normal, riding the mountain and not the slut.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I hate it when............


there's something to hate about snowboarding.....


----------



## lownrangr (Jan 26, 2010)

....when people are behind me in the lift line with rental boards and they keep jamming their board into my brand new one...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

... people bash white (or any other rider) for the amount of coverage they get. they are professionals... they get paid (as does everyone involved) when they do well and are in the public eye.

... people complain about the olympics riding. its a way to watch it on tv when i'm not out man... who cares if its not judged right, or the conditions aren't great... go back to watching cake boss if its that big a deal...


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

... heavyset strangers push off your back to prevent themselves from falling while getting off the lift and you fall and they ride away. Found out that that this was a pet peeve of mine on tuesday. Who'd have guessed...


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

When all your friends are super flakes when it comes to snow sports and when the only somewhat reliable one has to make sure its ok with everyone in his family before he can go. wtf?

Also when you need a lot of speed for a jump and some gaper cuts in front of you when you are cleary going to hit it only to go fast enough to just roll over it.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i got a few things, but not snowboard related, 

if my truck is nicer then yours don't dent it, if i blow black smoke don't give me the finger and please DONT tailgate i will laugh at you when you put my tractor pull 4" ring through your front grill.

and snowboarding, when everyone talks top game and clearly they are not, ( i am still a beginner at the couse and i admit to it)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

racerstf said:


> Also when you need a lot of speed for a jump and some gaper cuts in front of you when you are cleary going to hit it only to go fast enough to just roll over it.




I second that....very much


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

racerstf said:


> Also when you need a lot of speed for a jump and some gaper cuts in front of you when you are cleary going to hit it only to go fast enough to just roll over it.


I was filming my lil bro when a 40 something yr old did this to him and got the whole argument on tape which resulted in this guy riding away with his tail between his legs after my bro ripped him a new one.

PS If you are a kid and you get into an argument with an older person on the hill, use the word safety in your argument and they will back down.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

when skiers are walking or standing in the lift line and they insist on holding their poles horizontal to the ground and swinging them with their arms, almost jabbing my junk repeatedly. This is my #1 pet peeve that I can't let go, I really have no other issues with people on the hill (other than obvious obnoxious behavior), be it a rider or skier..


----------



## PHOWRIDER88 (Jul 10, 2009)

...when you some idiot skier hits you in the neck with a pole...
... or that same day my buddies goggles like flew off his head somehow and some idiot kid has like 30 feet to move but just runs them over


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

people who dont call their drops.
or people who dont recognize what "drop" or "next" means.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

I hate it when a skier give you that look like your something less then him


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I hate it when people push over you when getting off the lift because they can't get off correctly, then ya fall and the lift op slows everything down which makes you look like a fool. My friend did this to me and fell on top of me, needles to say I was not happy.

Ski trains (little kids in a ski school whose instructor thinks it's a great idea to have them follow each other in a huge line all the way across a trail).

Ski school. Not snowboard school which can be fun with the right people, just ski school.

When you're in a lesson with that one person who complains about everything and is a total downer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

briangig said:


> when skiers are walking or standing in the lift line and they insist on holding their poles horizontal to the ground and swinging them with their arms, almost jabbing my junk repeatedly. This is my #1 pet peeve that I can't let go, I really have no other issues with people on the hill (other than obvious obnoxious behavior), be it a rider or skier..


Yes lol. This weekend I finally had it. Some skier wacked me in my hip this weekend on the line for the lift. I just had it. I grabbed her pole and threw it on the floor haha. Oops. I was just so fed up with it this time


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

qsilvr99 said:


> "Usually the hotter the girl, the lousier they are in the sack.


...Not the other night...and that's honest.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

^ don't know about that...how about a picture of her


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate it when...the idiot skiiers chip up my board with there rentals.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i hate it when i have to blaze by my self and the hill


----------

